# ULTIMATE AJ KILLING SPEARGUN FOR SALE



## Clay-Doh

<SPAN style="WIDOWS: 2; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; TEXT-INDENT: 0px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; WHITE-SPACE: normal; ORPHANS: 2; LETTER-SPACING: normal; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); WORD-SPACING: 0px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px" class=Apple-style-span><SPAN style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 13px" class=Apple-style-span>Riff Standard #3
</DIV>Here is a link to Riffes website.</DIV>
</DIV>http://www.speargun.com/index.<WBR>php?option=com_content&view=<WBR>article&id=9&Itemid=10

</DIV><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(214,214,214); FONT-SIZE: 12px"><H2 style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(141,186,255); FONT-SIZE: 1.7em; FONT-WEIGHT: normal; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Series Features...</H2><UL style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-TOP: 10px"><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Three power bands</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">5/16"(7.9mm) threaded shaft with large twin-barbed spearhead</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Two wraps of line for longer shots</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Heavy duty contoured teak stock</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Cross-grain doweled reinforced muzzle</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Reinforced bolted-through muzzle on No. 4 and No. 5</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Contoured butt end for comfortable hip loading</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Accepts all RIFFE parts & accessories (except Wing Kit)</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Power bands & shafts upgradeable</LI><LI style="MARGIN-LEFT: 15px">Each model features an extension at the butt end of the heavier-duty teak stock for ease of hip loading.</LI>[/list]<TABLE style="WIDTH: 715px" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4><TBODY><TR bgColor=#666666><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Part #</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Model</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Stock Length</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Shaft Dia
X
Length</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Spearshaft Style - Tip</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Handle
Mount</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Power
Bands</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Power Band
Stretch</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" bgColor=#003366 noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Effective
Shooting
Range</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); FONT-SIZE: xx-small">R-1005</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(221,0,8); FONT-SIZE: x-small">#1 Bottom</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">43" (109 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">5/16" X 42"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Threaded - Large Head</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Rear</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">(3) 9/16" X 18"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">28" (71 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">14' (4.27M)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); FONT-SIZE: xx-small">R-1010</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(221,0,8); FONT-SIZE: x-small">#2 Mid-Range</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">49" (124 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">5/16" X 48"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Threaded - Large Head</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Rear</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">(3) 9/16" X 20"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">34" (86 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">17' (5.18M)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); FONT-SIZE: xx-small">R-1015</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(221,0,8); FONT-SIZE: x-small">#3 Standard</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">55" (140 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">5/16" X 55"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Threaded - Large Head</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Rear</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">(3) 9/16" X 24"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">40" (102 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">20' (6.10M)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); FONT-SIZE: xx-small">R-1020</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(221,0,8); FONT-SIZE: x-small">#4 Baja</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">61" (155 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">5/16" X 60"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Threaded - Large Head</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Rear</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">(3) 5/8" X 26"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">45" (114.3 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">23' (7.01M)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); FONT-SIZE: xx-small">R-1025</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(221,0,8); FONT-SIZE: x-small">#5 Baja Plus</TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">67" (170 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">5/16" X 65"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Threaded - Large Head</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">Rear</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">(3) 5/8 " X 28 1/2"</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">51" (130 cm)</DIV></TD><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" noWrap><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: xx-small">26' (7.92M)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: arial; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); FONT-SIZE: small">The Standard series is the better gun than a competitor series. The standard has 4 laminates of teak instead of 3, which means besides being stronger and more durable, has more mass, which means less recoil when shooting. But wood mass means more floatation under water, so it actually feels lighter underwater.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: arial; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); FONT-SIZE: small">I ordered mine upgraded with the reinforced bolted thru muzzle which only comes on the # 4 and #5. I also ordered it upgraded with three 5/8" bands instead of the standard smaller 9/16".<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: arial; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); FONT-SIZE: small">I have added a stainless steel kill spike which isawesomefor pinning a fishagainstthe wreck or sand to get him under control and keep him from beating the hell out of you and knocking your mask off. It is also great for poking cudas or sharks that are asinterestedin your fish as you are. And if you carry a powerhead with you for sharks when you dive, even if you have shot your gun and it's empty, you can stillattachthe powerhead to the kill spike just as quickly if all hell breaks loose with anaggressiveshark.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">I also have added an upgraded shock bungeewhichis way better than the standard one. Here is the link for that.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">http://www.spearitco.com/<WBR>index.php?main_page=product_<WBR>info&cPath=66_73&products_id=<WBR>217<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">I woodburned measurement marks for sheephead, trigger, snapper, grouper, and AJ. I have brand new bands on (5/8" and 22" ;ong instead of the standard 24". This gun has tons of power) that have never been wet, and a brand new Riffe spear tip that has never been wet. The shock cord, mono line, rigging, and shaft are brand new and have only been in the water one day. So basically *all the replaceable parts are factory fresh.*<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">The stock is better than new, because Riffe does not do a very good sanding. I have finished it with 400 grit, and it has 4 coats of teak oil on it, and is smoother and richer looking andbetterperseveredthan an off the shelf one. And the great thing about Riffes being teak, is they are notpolyurethanedor varnished like Billers and JBL's, since they are teak instead of mahogany. You just wipe it down with teak oil on a rag, and it is sealed and looks brand new, instead of getting chips and scratches in the finish like mahogany guns. The stock on this gun is in perfect condition and well cared for.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">I also have made a riding rig for it like the Hell Divers use. It is awesome for fighting big fish, makes for less tangles, allows you to still use your gun for anything elseafter you shot a fish since the fish and line is no longer attached to your gun after you shoot, and you also never have to worry about losing your gun to a big fish, or a shark taking your fish and shaft. The riding rig can be taken off and the bungee reattached standard to the gun in about 15 seconds either on the boat or underwater.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Can also quickly be set up with a breakaway bungee for use with a flaot line and bouy's if you ever decide to go to the rigs in "bottomless" water after big game.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Here is the cheapest I could find it online: (Since if I quote a dive shop price, would be a matter of seconds before someone said what they can find it on line for)<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: medium"><TABLE border=0 width=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" align=right><TABLE style="WIDTH: 691px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; PADDING-TOP: 1em"><TBODY><TR><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Quantity</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Name</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">SKU</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Each</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Total</TH></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; WIDTH: 50px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 3px"><INPUT style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); FONT-SIZE: 12px" border=0 alt=Remove align=bottom src="http://www.bluewaterhunter.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/en-US/remove.gif" type=image name=Remove:0>
<INPUT style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 12px" border=0 alt=Update align=bottom src="http://www.bluewaterhunter.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/en-US/update.gif" type=image name=Update></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; WIDTH: 70px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 3px"><INPUT style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 12px" value=1 size=4 name=0:qnty></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 3px">Riffe Standard Speargun #3 Standard</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 3px">R-1015</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); FONT-STYLE: italic; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 3px">$594.00</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(153,204,255); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; PADDING-TOP: 3px">$594.00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" align=right><TABLE style="LINE-HEIGHT: 24px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif" vAlign=top align=left>
<TABLE style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; PADDING-TOP: 1em"><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif">Select Tax<SELECT style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 12px" name=tax><OPTION value=1>I live in Hawaii -- 4.166%</OPTION><OPTION selected value=2>I live outside Hawaii -- 0.00%</OPTION></SELECT></TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif">Shipping<SELECT style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: 12px" name=shipping><OPTION value=reg>USPS Priority Mail within Hawaii State: $36.00</OPTION><OPTION selected value=sec>USPS Priority Mail to Continental US, AK, APO/FPO and Territories: $48.00</OPTION><OPTION value=nex>USPS Express Mail to Continental US, AK and Territories: $70.00</OPTION><OPTION value=m3>USPS Priority Mail International - Custom Quote*: $0.00</OPTION><OPTION value=m4>USPS Express Mail International - Custom Quote*: $0.00</OPTION><OPTION value=m5>Local Pick-Up: $0.00</OPTION></SELECT>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(214,214,214); FONT-SIZE: 12px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$642.00 gun with shipping (and that is for a 9/32 shaft instead of 5/16")<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$35.00 kill spike<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$15.00 upgrade for thru bolted muzzle<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$15.00 upgrade for 5/8" bands<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$19.00 upgraded bungee<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$25.00 riding rig materials<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">
<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">So total cheapest price online with tax on the extras is $759.00. And as said, this has kill spike already mounted, fish measurements marked, better wood finish than stock, and the riding rig is already made and braided.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">*Selling for $550*. <P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">$210 cheaper and a way better gun, like new, or better than new. This gun has insane power, and Gman and Flynfisher and others on the PFF have seen me shoot and penetrate large amberjacks well over 15 feet away.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Rememebr this is a Standard series, not the competitor. These run more than $100 more than the COmpetitor series.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Only reason I'm selling is because I got stupid and ordered a custom made speargun with a fully enclosed track. This crap is addictive.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">A lot of people start out with Billers or JBL, then take a loss trying to sell to get a Riffe.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">This is the most well made, most durable, easyest to care for, accurate, able to handle the most power upgrade, heavyest hitting in a 55" stock gun that you can get without going custom and dropping a fortune.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">One other thing, I have a 48" shaft instead of a 55" one inthe gun. I think it's ridicoulus to have a foot of shaft hanging out of the front of your gun to make it harder to manouver, and just makes for slower and less range, and more recoilbecause of the exta weight of the shaft, and easier for a fish to bend it up.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">The powerhead is also for sale. .223 cartridge BECO powerhead. Easily ataches tothe speartip with the thumb screw to fire it at a shark, or if you have shot a fish and the gun is empty, attaches to the kill spike the same way to jab.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">*$120 for the powerhead.*<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Regular attachement of the line and shock cord, without the riding rig.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small">Measurement marks, in case you have a fish your not to sure about. Sure don't wanna come up to the boat with Johnny law parked next to you and check your fish on the boat! Plus, a good visual reference underwater, since everything looks bigger underwater. (Thats why I swim naked). And in the pictures, you can kinda see how rich the grain is, and well preserved with teak oil. (I'll throw in a half a bottle! thats $10)<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">In this picture you can see the reinforced thru bolted muzzle, the stainless steel spacer (with a bolt that goes thru). This keeps the band force from trying to split the gun down the middle, or warping it all. This only comes standard on the #4 and #5, and was an upgrade for this gun, since I like to power em up.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Below you can see the thumb safety behind the handle unlike the Midhandle series which require you to use your other hand to pull the pin safety on top of the gun.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Riding rig attachement at front. When you shoot, the entire spearshaft and line becomes seperat from the gun, so you can let go of it (make sure its clipped to your topright D-ring, thats what the rear rope and clip is for) and it's out of your way, and youpull the fish inwithout the gun in your way. <P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Heres with the riding rig attached the way the Hell Divers use it. Stowed and ready to go.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Riding rig attached the way I prefer to have it. Large brass clip on the loop so I can even clip the fish off to the wreck if I want.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">Here is with the .223 powerhead attached to the kill spike. And that is NOT a scuff in the front of the gun, I don't know what that is in the picture, but the stock is flawless.<P style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV>


----------



## bluffman2

Sweet gun Clay......

someone is getting a helluva deal!


----------



## Pierce07

This should be in the for sale section. :moon



Clays gun is Sweet and pretty much brand new i think it might have only killed 3 or 4 fish. Someone get it and kill some fish with it. :letsparty



Also i know that shaft is brand new


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh you had to blaze me...didnt you!


----------



## Pierce07

> *Clay-Doh (1/14/2010)*Oh you had to blaze me...didnt you!




It was just a bump. Where does it say property of?


----------



## Clay-Doh

On yo ass....haa haa..Anyways..thought anyone looking for a speargun would be lookin in the spearfishing section anyways, and this way the 90% of the board who don't spearfish don't have to see it.


----------



## Brandy

Will you sell the shaft only?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Theres another Riffe shaft on the boat Brandy...but it's the 55". I thought you liked all that shaft overhang?


----------



## flyingfishr

I can attest to the distance and power this thing hits with. I saw a large AJ come up on us one and he was out of range, but Clay took a shot anyway, I thought the shaft was going to break the shock cord or rip the keeper off it had so much zip on it. 

Whats up Clay, you're not throwing in the towel are you?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *flyingfishr (1/15/2010)*I can attest to the distance and power this thing hits with. I saw a large AJ come up on us one and he was out of range, but Clay took a shot anyway, I thought the shaft was going to break the shock cord or rip the keeper off it had so much zip on it.
> 
> Whats up Clay, you're not throwing in the towel are you?


You mean that you saw him take a shot at an actual fish. I have yet to see this in real life.oke

Free bump for ya Clay.

Josh, are you in NC yet? I'll be in SC in 4 months. Shoot me a PM so we don't clog up Clay's for sale thread. Oops, already did it.

Folks, it's a great gun. Clay is not anal about too much stuff. But when it comes to his spearguns, he takes care of his babies.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanks for the bump guys!! 



Josh...you doin good up there? Hows the new one...goin good? Wish you were here to go divin with us man...sucks you had to move...now Jon too.



By the way..99% sure the gun is sold. If we can work out payment arrangements without using paypal and having to pay the fees, since there over seas right now woopin ass.



Glad too see the person who wants it getting it..long time member. I can't say who, he says he's gonna catch hell for takin "clay's sloppy seconds"...haa haa. Wonder if he'll fess up that hes buyin it.


----------



## Brandy

Take it on one last hunt this weekend. I hear they taste like pork.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sold! To the man in Afganistan...glad its someone I know gettin this baby!


----------



## flyingfishr

Dude! You didn't sell that thing to a Taliban did you? In the right hands that thing could be a weapon of mass destruction! And WTF is someone gonna spear in Afghanistan? Do they even have fish there? I hope you got your money before the sale, I don't think they even have an active currency anymore....man Clay, what were you thinking on this one???oke


----------



## Stressless

The guy in Afghanistan will be coming home to sling some dang steel in the cool waters of the GOM.














See ya out there in June. Thanks Clay.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I cant believe you suckered someone into that gun.... From my short experience with Clays abilities, Ill tell you right now you need to get a scope on it cause he cant hit shit! :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Steve.... Friday a shop full of people watched video of that gun (with me at the trigger) ending a few AJ's lives, all head shots.



But best part was you and the camera gettin railroaded by one!



Bob..she is resting pretty. Waiting for you to get her bloody.



My DeathStick was shiped today. I am about to poo myself


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Post the vid on the Tube....man!


----------

